# Refreshed Indoor Cage



## T-P (Sep 9, 2007)

So i did some thinking, went out brought a new log hide, and now i have refreshed the indoor enclosure.
Changed the substrate to fresh and clean.
Added the log hide, added some grass.
And that was it and im happy with how it turned out =]

heres some pics..


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 9, 2007)

Now he has a bridge.I have a feeling the grass will not last long.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice job....My hermanns love to climb also. I'm always concerned that they'll flip and cook under the basking light. Just the mommy in me I guess lol.

what is the substrate your using?


----------



## Josh (Sep 9, 2007)

nice job t-p!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2007)

I like the hide log. I have never saw one like it before. The only ones I find in this area are the hollow half logs.


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I have never seen a hide like that too.


----------



## T-P (Sep 11, 2007)

Their usually for like small animals such as ferrets, rabbits, guinea pigs if you live in the UK, find the nearest [email protected] or something they sell them in many sizes.
the larged i think was about 1 foot long.

thanks for the comments!
Actually my grass lasts very long, i take it out daily to water it and put it back in.
And it hasnt died yet.

it worked for over 6 months last time i had grass..then it died.

I know many say do not put a hide near lights otehr wise they wont get shade, but my tortoises never use a hide if its in a dark area.
They only use it if its nearer to the lights.
And plus its not like they ever use a hide!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a feeling we just don't have those kinds of hides here in the US. I normally look over things for the small furries in any pet store.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 12, 2007)

What is your substrate??


----------



## T-P (Sep 12, 2007)

Thats a shame!

Iluvemturts, my substrate is Hemcore (also known as Hemp Auboise - cant spell it sorry).

Its similar to aspen! just larger parts.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Great job T-P,
I'm sure your tort will be happy in his newly refreshed home.

Your spelling was right T-P it is Hemp Auboise or Hemcor. This is the inner core of the hemp plant. Don't know if you can get it in the USA. 

The hide is often called Fiddle Sticks.
they can be found on Amazon.com and at 
http://www.southernagriculture.com/...id=nextag&key_id=5669_SmallAnimalFiddleSticks


----------



## T-P (Sep 15, 2007)

thankyou crazy1, also..thats what my package had on it Small Animal Fiddlesticks
NEW LOG HIDE


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 15, 2007)

I thought your tortoise would eat it so thats why I thought it would not last long.


----------



## T-P (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh they do eat it, but only to a degree, they actually went through a stage of eating lots of grass..now they just nibble it in the evneing when they might get abit of a erge to eat.


----------



## Laura (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd be a little concered about them falling off the edge there and not being able to turn over if they land upside down. 
Nice use of a rabbit cage!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Laura, 
I have Greeks and they love the fiddlesticks hide. they climb on it and often fall off. But the Fiddlesticks are nice as they are sticks that have been wired together and you can bend them to make them high or lower depending on what size tort you have. I change the configuation from a high mound to a low with a slope to help them climb. They don't seem to have any trouble righting themselves when they flip. I just have a substrate that is not slippery. (no glass, plastic etc.) They are either on dirt, turtle carpet, hay etc. And I never put the fiddlesticks under the heat lamp (when they are inside). Mine have been using theirs for a year now and no problems with righting themselves yet.


----------



## T-P (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi laura, my tortoises can flip themselves over i only worry about daisy my larger tortoise cuz her shell is slightly bumpy her feet dont reach the floor, but tis rare she climbs anyway.
She onyl climbs when theres new things in the cage otherwise shes under the heat light catching some basking time.

Crazy1, turtle carpet is bad.
Greeks, Hermanns and russians are commonly known as Diggers, they need digging substrates only.
Carpet under basking light maybe.
But no more.


----------

